# Adobe Premiere - Audiospur Crossfade Problem



## zwirnschi (7. August 2005)

Hallo!

Im Grunde funktioniert alles soweit. Das Ausfaden und Einfaden der Audio und Videospur. Titel einfügen, Sound importieren u.s.w... Doch wenn ich meine Audiospur "Crossfaden" will ist das nicht möglich. Wie per Drag´nDrop bei der Videospur das Symbol mit dem Strich in der Mitte erscheint um beide movies zu "verknüpfen", kommt beim AudioTrack nur die Möglichkeint ein oder auszufaden (Strich im Symbol links oder rechts). Ich importiere avis von meiner digicam. Die Audiospur ist Mono. Die Version: Premiere Pro 7.0.
Danke für eure Hilfe.

Gruß Martin


----------



## octo124 (8. August 2005)

Guckst du hier, sogar mit Bildern:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials72828.html


----------



## Neddi (3. September 2005)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne einen neues Thema anfangen! Wie geht sowas ich sehe immer nur "antwort" und "schnellantwort"


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. September 2005)

Auch wenn das hier total  ist und eher in's Feedback-Forum gehoert will ich das mal kurz erlaeutern.
Wenn Du in einer der Kategorien bist, z.B. PHP, dann siehst Du oben rechts einen Button mit der dicken Aufschrift "Neues Thema eroeffnen".
Diesen Button findest Du natuerlich nicht nur im PHP-Board, sondern auch in den anderen Kategorien dieses Forums.


----------

